# How do I determine proper height for plow shoes?



## jtlennon (Feb 22, 2005)

Have Boss standard duty plow and have dirt driveway with some uneven/rocky areas. My plow jumps alot, vibrates, and shakes when plowing. I only go about 5mph. Shoes right now have blade edge about 1/2" off ground. Any recommendations?


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

I have found that it varies for each application. Some customers will be okay with 1/2 inch of snow left when others will want it scraped clean each and every time.


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

I've never had much luck plowing with shoes. Always leaves pissed off customers. It's only an issue when youv'e just had a warm spell backed by snow and the ground gets soft. Then I try to back drag so I don't tear thing up.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

The only plows that I ever see around here with shoes on them are the ones that are brand new. I would adjust them in the garage in a box in the corner. The far corner.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sounds like the driveway is rutted mud from the last warm spell, then the ruts are refrozen. It probably doesnt matter how big of a plow you have, it is just going to catch and those ruts are likely well over 1/2" deep. Probably the best way is to patiently wait for a base of snow to fill the ruts, thatll smooth things out.

My driveway was like that after the second to last warm spell. So just as the last warm spell was cooling off, I went over the driveway with the plow to straighten the ruts as the ground was starting to firm up, but before it was frozen solid again. Made a huge difference. My little plow I just went forward, a normal plow youd probably wanna backdrag it. Or rake it if you dont wanna use your plow in the mud.

A thought, maybe a U-edge instead of shoes might work for this kind of thing? Or would it just tear up the edge?


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Throw the shoes A way. Back blade if the snows not to deep. If its deep carry it and plow forward to get most of it out of the way, then back blade it to look pretty.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*PVC Pipe*

I read a post on here that the guy had cut a slit in pvc pipe, and put the pipe on the bottom of blade. This way the plow just kind of floats over the top and smooths it at same time. Maybe someone else will see and remember the post.

Jeff


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

A couple of guys here do that. One has a Boss V plow. Only they dont use PVC, they weld on a piece of steel pipe. The lot is gravel.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

First lift the plow pull the pins on the shoes and drop them in a dumpster.
Now to plow stone. Drop the plow click up on the lift few times open the window and listen to stone and raise or lower the plow.


----------

